# New plumbing inspection phases



## Adenmoor (May 30, 2004)

I've already gone through the initial subfloor rough plumbing inspection for my new bathroom.
I've also had the inspector look at the vents going through the new framed walls and through the ceiling.

Before I proceed, does he need to see a frame for the whirlpool tub I will be installing? As well as a shower floor?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Where I'm from you would need a framing inspection for the framing of the whirlpool and shower. A rough plumbing for the drains and water pipes, a rough electrical for the GFCI circuits for the tub. Then a final plumbing, electrical and final inspection to close the permit.


----------



## theman (Dec 25, 2003)

*Whirlpool tub*



Adenmoor said:


> I've already gone through the initial subfloor rough plumbing inspection for my new bathroom.
> I've also had the inspector look at the vents going through the new framed walls and through the ceiling.
> 
> Before I proceed, does he need to see a frame for the whirlpool tub I will be installing? As well as a shower floor?



Don't forget the motor access door


----------



## Adenmoor (May 30, 2004)

Thanks guys, seems like the same happens here in So Cal.

I will be accessing the motor and "in-line" heater through an adjacent closet.
But I am also leaning towards a "removable" skirt. Maybe make it look like the vanity so that I can access the motor from the from through one of the panels.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

The last one I did was really nice and I ordered matching cabinet doors from the vanity manufacturer, turned them sideways and attached them with whole earth magnets. Looks really nice and works really nice.


----------

